# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Livesecours] Bien le bonjour !

## Livesecours

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je m'appelle Julien et je suis en BTS Informatique de Gestion.

Je dveloppe en VB.net avec Visual Basic 2010 Express et j'aime bien faire des petites applis (souvent inutiles mais bon, j'aime bien  ::roll:: )

Vos forums et vos tutoriels sont trs instructifs  mon avis.

En esprant m'tre bien prsent, je cours au forum pour obtenir un petit peu d'aide  ::oops:: 


A trs Bientot

Julien  ::ccool::

----------

